

Google, Bing, and the Future of Search - mrjoshua
http://www.xconomy.com/seattle/2009/12/03/five-parting-thoughts-on-google-bing-and-the-future-of-search/

======
wicknicks
"Google will kill your startup if you’re doing text-based search".... That's
probably the most pessimistic way of looking at this. I don't understand why
journalism is so hell bent on mixing emotions with what they report. Just tell
what happened. We'll interpret it on our own.

As far as Google and text search and Bershad's comment go, he's 100% correct.
A more interesting way to look at is as an advice to entrepreneurs to explore
different fields. Google's already doing text search. If you want to build
anything out of text search, Google with their huge market and brains are
probably already thinking/doing it. Don't waste your time with it.. Explore
something else.. Images/Videos/RSS Feeds/Social Information... There's a huge
plethora of data out there.

"Killing a startup" and "Just being simply better" are very different things.

------
1010011010
Bing's current search results:

    
    
      Internal Server Error - Read
    
      The server encountered an internal error or   
      misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.
      Reference #3.271ff648.1259895038.0
    

... snazzy!

